# Help with Thermostat Installation



## Dylanenderlein (Sep 24, 2018)

Hello! I need some help installing my WiFi thermostat. My old thermostat had 4 wires that connected to the HVAC - Green, Blue (attached to the Y), White, and Red. (Picture 1)









The new thermostat requires a wire for the C terminal as well as it is not battery powered like the old one. Ive checked in the wall and there is no 4th wire. Looking online I’ve seen two possible solutions: 1. Use the G wire at the thermostat, move the G wire to the C terminal at my HVAC, and add a jumper wire between my Y Terminal (Blue) and Green terminal at the HVAC. 2. Buy an Add a Wire Kit (https://www.amazon.com/Venstar-ACC0...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B008PLWT8C) and then wire everything appropriately. 

My issue/question is that at the HVAC system, the Blue wire (Yellow at t stat) is actually wired directly to the red wire from the HVAC power switch and capped, and not the Y terminal as I expected. (Picture 2)









I’m not sure what that means for me. Am I able to cap it the red wire from the HVAC power switch, move my blue wire to the Y terminal, and proceed as I would have? Does that red wire need to go directly to a terminal? Did someone before me wire things incorrectly and now I am left confused? Any help would be appreciated. 

Here is a picture as best as I can show it if the HVAC terminals. From the T Stat, the white goes to white, red goes to red, green goes to green, but blue (y at t stat) is wired direct to the red wire that flows power from the switch. (Picture 3)


----------

